# the ant menace



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone have useful suggestions on how to keep those tiny little black ants out of the kitchen units,something on the lines of moth balls maybe???,something else im after is an ultrasonic dog chaser people say that there is one to keep mosquitos at bay too -any ideas?:frusty: p/s remember the kitchen units have food and dishes in them


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I had problems with ants at my old place. I got recommended to buy some kind of poison at the local market. However, mostly due to other reasons, I changed house, and for 2 years now I havn't had any problems with ants..


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Well, I know that wasn't much of help to you, but if your in a rented place you might want to consider a change.. They are hiding everywhere, cracks in the walls etc..


----------



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

Acid_Crow said:


> Well, I know that wasn't much of help to you, but if your in a rented place you might want to consider a change.. They are hiding everywhere, cracks in the walls etc..


thanks a c we do own our house so moving is rather drastic to be rid of ants that arent big enough to cover a pin head besides i would never be able to face friends again if they learned we had been driven out by miniscule insects that dont bite


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

bandit 18 said:


> thanks a c we do own our house so moving is rather drastic to be rid of ants that arent big enough to cover a pin head besides i would never be able to face friends again if they learned we had been driven out by miniscule insects that dont bite


Hehe, well, I understand. There are pesticides to take care of ants and other infestments, but you will have to move out of the house for a while. Most likely theyve moved in just about everywhere (like the cracks in the walls), so smoking them out is probably the only solution. Never owning a house, I'm not sure of what is to be done, but your friendly neighbourhood exterminator probably knows.

And after getting rid of them, there are some kind of 'tablets' to be put at strategic spots around the house, that you change every know and then, that will keep them at bay. 

As far as mosquitoes goes, I use the spray cans that can be bought at the pharmacy, spray the bedroom with it and they'll stay away..


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

My wife is saying that putting something called 'Sangea' or something like that will kill them..


----------



## bandit 18 (Jan 20, 2010)

we will have to plan a fumigation for when we go away . the mozzies arent a problem in the house its when we go to parties or eat out in the evenings that i get bitten (i know that they dont actualy bite)and i cover myself with repellant without much sucess


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I used a 'chalk' pesticide - just scraped it along the walls, around their hiding places, and it usually kept them at bay for a week or so, before having to start again. It's obviously not chalk, but looks a lot like chalk. Wife tells me that you should ask for _chok kaa mot_. Well, that's what it's sounds like to me. Roughly translated as "chalk kill ant"


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

bandit 18 said:


> we will have to plan a fumigation for when we go away . the mozzies arent a problem in the house its when we go to parties or eat out in the evenings that i get bitten (i know that they dont actualy bite)and i cover myself with repellant without much sucess


Fumigation is the way to go. When we lived in Asia we had a contract. Every 3 months they came by and nuked everything living in the walls and cracks. We had this done on a Saturday, during which we went shopping. After coming back we were surprised at what came crawling out of the floors, walls and ceilings. Had to clean up the mess, but after that we were again good to go.

JJK


----------

